# Yellow/Fox Red MH at Stud



## coryf (Aug 14, 2004)

Long Spur's QB Tuck N Run MH at Stud to approved females.

DOB: 1/18/2016
OFA Good
CERF Clear
Elbows Normal
EIC Clear
CNM Clear
D Locus Clear
PRA Clear
CHIC # 133268

Master titled at 28 months 
Tremendous training attitude
Superb Marking and Memory
Very Stylish on Marks and Blinds
Exceptionally Quiet and Clean
Very easy dog to live with
Half sibling to FC AFC Money Talks II 
Easy going and friendly disposition 
Very good looking 
Tall and 75#s

Located in SD, contact Cory 605-350-6800

https://huntinglabpedigree.com/studdog.asp?id=106411


----------

